# Zeiger auf Zeiger - char Zeichenanzahl ausgeben - strlen?



## SebastianHL (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich bräuchte mal Hilfe.

Ich soll ein Programm schreiben, welches die Anzahl der Buchstaben ausgibt.
Das ganze soll mit einem Zeiger auf Zeiger auf char laufen.

Folgendes habe ich jetzt geschrieben:


```
int main()
{
char dummy [81];
int NamAnz =3;
char **PtrNamPtrArr = NULL; ;

PtrNamPtrArr = ( char** ) calloc( NamAnz , sizeof(char) );
for(int i =0;i<NamAnz;i++)
  {
    scanf("%s",&PtrNamPtrArr[i]);
    gets(dummy);
  }
for(int i =0;i<NamAnz;i++)
  {
    printf("\n%s",&PtrNamPtrArr[i]);
  }
free(PtrNamPtrArr);
  gets(dummy);
  return 0;
}
```


Das ist bis jetzt die Eingabe und die Ausgabe. Läuft auch soweit. Nur wenn ich jetzt die länge der einzelnen Strings besimmen will geht es nicht. Ich habe das mit strlen versucht. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus....

Achja das ganze muss mit einem dynamischen array laufen. Ich habe NamAnz erstmal zum testen auf 3 gesetzt.....


----------

